# Australia -- need some advice



## Elan (Jul 28, 2007)

I purchased a week at an Australian resort as an inexpensive way to get started in RCI Points.  I purposely sought out a week that would hopefully have decent residual value should RCI Points system go bye-bye.  Keep in mind that I've never been to Australia, and know nothing about the holidays, or geographical preferences of vacationers there.

  Well, Points is still around, but I haven't been thrilled with RCI's implementation,  so I am contemplating either getting rid of the week, or using it in another exchange system.  What I would like to know is what the relative value or demand is of my Australian week.  This is what I own:  A 2BR/2Bath unit at Boambee Bay Resort in Coff's Harbour.  The week I own is supposedly a school holiday week; week 28, which I presumed (?) was the equivalent of a mid-year week off similar to our Spring Break in the US.  Do any Aussie's have any idea how desirable this week should be?  I had Redweek value it for their new exchange system, and was underwhelmed by their assessment.  But perhaps they're dead on?

  Any help appreciated!

                                 Jim


----------



## chubby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Jim

The week you own is in school holiday time most states have two weeks of then from school but it is winter time over  hear on week 28 is the only down side to your week .
Most resorts still seem to be full for school holidays at any time of the year and Coffs Harbour where your resort is a popular area for holidays .


----------



## jimbosee (Jul 29, 2007)

*Australia---need some advise!!!*

Hi Jim,
           jimbosee,Melbourne,Victoria,Australia here.Your resort is located in the north of the state of New South Wales,the middle state of Australia's East Coast In America,you head South to go to warmer areas in winter,we head North,so your timeshare is in an area that is very popular in the Winter,especially in school holidays.Are you aware of a magazine called The Time Share Beat,
  www.timesharebeat.com.If you go to ...      [email]jimbosee@hotmail.com[/email]:hi:


----------



## CarolF (Jul 30, 2007)

*A recent sale on eBay*

Hi Jim

There was a sale on ebay.com.au of a Boambee Bay, week 4.  It sold 2 July 2007 for "Buy It Now" AU$3650.00. I'm unsure how many br's but it looks like 1

Item number: 120137415325

Week 4 is at the end of our summer school holidays (a highly sought after period).


----------



## Elan (Jul 30, 2007)

Chubby, Jim, Carol:

  Thanks for the help!  You guys provided exactly what I was looking for.  I did quite a bit of research prior to buying the week, and was pretty confident that it should be reasonably desirable, but after getting such a low offer from Redweek, I was having second thoughts.  My Boambee Bay week provides 59,000 RCI Points, which is enough to secure many red 2BR weeks here in the US.  

  I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with this week.  I may try DAE as Jim suggested.

  Thanks again to all for the advice!

                                                       Jim


----------



## Elan (Jul 30, 2007)

Actually, one more question:

  Any ideas as to what this week would typically rent for?


----------



## sage (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim,
Week 28 is the week after NSW winter school holidays finish. 
This year it was in the school holidays for the ACT, Western Australia, Northern Territory and South Australia.
Coffs Harbour attracts tourists from all over Australia but mainly from NSW and Victoria.
I tried to find the rental rates - $540 per week for prime holiday weeks - weeks 1-4 & Easter.
Try these. They may have be able to give you a quote.
http://www.royaletimeshare.com/stock/index.html
http://www.timeshares.com.au
On the II website, week 28 is green. 
Is it definitely a fixed week or floating?
This resort should be an Ok trader if it is floating and you can reserve a warmer week(Jan - April or Sept - Dec).

Gillian


----------



## Elan (Jul 31, 2007)

sage said:


> Jim,
> Week 28 is the week after NSW winter school holidays finish.
> This year it was in the school holidays for the ACT, Western Australia, Northern Territory and South Australia.
> Coffs Harbour attracts tourists from all over Australia but mainly from NSW and Victoria.
> ...



  Gillian, thanks for the help.  I may be mistaken on the week number.  I believe my week is described on the deed as a July School Holiday week - week 27/28, which I presume alternates between the two holiday weeks each year (?).  Again, I may be off on the week  number(s).  It is definitely a fixed July School Holiday week every year.  For 2008 it is July 12-19.

  I have been to the Royale Timeshares site, but will check out the other link you've posted.  

  Thanks for the info!

                                 Jim


----------



## sage (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim,
Australia has a staggered holiday system so that the insanely high demand for accommodation, that places like the US have, is lessened.
It may be a school holiday week but not necessarily in NSW. Because of the location, most people would drive there. It is approximately 8 hours from Sydney; 4 hrs from Brisbane & 20 hrs from Melbourne.

In NSW (where I live & where your t/s is located) winter school holidays are finishing when your week starts. They _nearly always _start around the 27th June - 
1st July. Next year is the exception.

Just as a guide, here are the dates for the 2008 winter school holidays:
NSW      5th July- 20th July
QLD      28th Jun - 13th Jul
VIC      28th Jun - 13th Jul
ACT     5th July - 20th July
SA       5th July - 20th July
WA      5th July - 20th July
NT       21st June - 20th July
TAS     31st May - 15th June

TAS is slightly different as they have 3 school terms not 4.
NT  has longer as it is their dry season.
Hope this helps a bit.

Gillian


----------



## Elan (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks again Gillian.  I just found some paperwork from Boambee Bay, and my week is described as the "2nd week of NSW July School Holiday", which fits with what you've posted.  It is a fixed week, relative to the School Holiday schedule, if that makes sense.  It appears as though about half of the states would be on holiday during that time, and the other half would be finished with holiday.

  Thanks for taking the time to post the schedules -- helps me understand the value of my week much better.

                                       Jim


----------



## koruman (Aug 9, 2007)

Just don't ever stay there during that week: Coffs Harbour in winter is miserable!


----------

